# JPG Grafik umwandeln in Vektorgrafik als eps



## kimmel (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

muss Kugelschreiber bedrucken lassen und brauche die Grafik als Vektorrisirte eps.

Könnte ihr mir das logo bitte umwandeln:

ist unten im anhang 

Danke


----------



## smileyml (26. März 2010)

Das ist eindeutig ein Jobangebot und genau in diesen Bereich würde ich es verschieben, wenn du noch sagt ob du dafür Geld investieren willst. Eine "Umwandeldienstleistung" ist jedoch so nicht gegeben.

Ein einfaches Umwandeln ist es auch nicht, sondern mindestens ein Nachzeichnen.

Vielleicht ist es auch sinnvoller sich beim Ersteller des Logos mit einer entsprechenden Datei versorgen zu lassen, da dieser mitunter bereits eine Vektordatei erstellt hatte.
Und da es sich um eine Organisation handelt, würde ich auf eine Vergütung tippen?!

Grüße Marco


----------

